# Hoping this baby sticks! updated with ultrasound



## stargirl98226

Finally got a bfp one year to the day after my miscarriage. yay! I'm hoping this is a sticky baby! 

Got a bfp 9dpo. Test was done early afternoon too. Morning sickness drove me to testing. Im 6 weeks now and morning sickness has definitely gotten much worse.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v369/ladychickenfingers/pt9dpo.jpg


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## stargirl98226

Thanks! ^.^ SO nervous after my miscarriage, but I'm so excited at the same time.


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats on your BFP! Some nice lines there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats! xx


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :flower:
x


----------



## KjConard

Congrats! How excited you and your family must be!


----------



## stargirl98226

We are very excited ^.^ two weeks until my first ultrasound and I'm beyond anxious.


----------



## lisap2008

Congratulations!.


----------



## fides

oh, wow - one year later - that is amazing! so sorry for your loss; HUGE congrats on your :bfp: rainbow baby!


----------



## stargirl98226

It was crazy it turned out to be exactly one year later. Hopefully its a sign my body is ready this time. Now to shake this morning sickness >_< nothing has helped me so far.


----------



## kiki04

Congratulations!!! I pray for you that this is a sticky bean :cloud9:


----------



## 5-a-side

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z88/classy-collectables/congratulations-2.gif
Amazing strong lines. 
Stick little one.


----------



## BabyBlondex

Congrats! :D I got my BFP on the day my last one would have been born, its so reassuring, but im still worried!xx


----------



## Pippin

Congratulation, hope it's a happy and healthy 9 months for you. xxx


----------



## jamhs

Congrats on your bfp! Lots of sticky baby dust!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## stargirl98226

BabyBlondex said:


> Congrats! :D I got my BFP on the day my last one would have been born, its so reassuring, but im still worried!xx

Oh wow. Thats amazing! It does make ya more nervous but maybe its life telling us were ready this time. Best of luck and a healthy 9 months to ya girl ^.^


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

:wohoo: :bfp: :baby:

V xxxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Sorry to hear of your loss :flow:

You have a lovely line there. Huge congrats! :baby: and wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## KimmyLou

Huge congratulations x


----------



## Jordan Mummy

congratulations


----------



## stargirl98226

Just got my first ultrasound today and got some strong heartbeats!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v369/ladychickenfingers/061011155649e.jpg


----------



## karenlyn

Wow, how exciting!! Congratulations!! I don't know what I'm looking at, actually, but I know your little one looks gorgeous. :) 

Hope this one is ultra-sticky and you have a happy, healthy, and really exciting 9 months. x


----------



## kdutra

Is that just one baby or three? Anyways congrats!!!


----------



## stargirl98226

Its 3 babies. Im still in triplet shock.


----------



## GettingBroody

Triplets!!! Wow!!!! Congratulations! Do you mind me asking if they're natural conception? If so must have come as a really big surprise!!!! :D (ps sorry if I'm being too nosy:blush:)


----------



## stargirl98226

I was on clomid but I do have a history of hyper ovulation. Its been quite the suprise for sure tho.


----------



## GettingBroody

I can imagine!!! Hope you have a wonderful 9 months!! (or as close as you can get to 9 anyway!)


----------



## mummyof32011

Big congrats on the :bfp: lovely lines on the test and a lovly scan too!

:baby: :baby: :baby: three times the fun!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

P.s morning sickness - have u tried sickness bands.....i had them and they worked a treat

:hug:


----------



## prettynpink29

that's amazing!!! Beautiful ultrasound:):):) HUGE CONGRATS!!!


----------



## StarrySkies

Wow that scan picture is amazing.. Aww congratulations, again :)
x


----------



## stargirl98226

mummyof32011 said:


> Big congrats on the :bfp: lovely lines on the test and a lovly scan too!
> 
> :baby: :baby: :baby: three times the fun!
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy
> 
> P.s morning sickness - have u tried sickness bands.....i had them and they worked a treat
> 
> :hug:

I've tried pretty much everything for nausea and it hasn't been much help but I haven't tried the bands yet. I def will give them a try. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## poppy

Wow! A triple congratulations. That is amazing news.

xxx


----------



## karenlyn

karenlyn said:


> Wow, how exciting!! Congratulations!! I don't know what I'm looking at, actually, but I know your little one looks gorgeous. :)

Woah... clearly I didn't know what I was seeing! There are obviously three babies there, Karenlyn, duh! :) That's amazing news... a huge congratulations! I imagine they'll be a handful, but a TON of fun. I would love to have multiples!

:happydance:


----------



## mwaah

aww fab scan picture, congrats xx


----------



## eclipse

Beautiful scan, congratulations!!! I know Jessa just went through a triplet pregnancy, she can give you the ups and downs :D Seabands are great, they helped me immensely, and it's worth a shot :D Take good care of yourself and congratulations!!! :D


----------



## sarahlou1985

Wow I thought the test line looked really strong for 9dpo, obviously cos of 3 babies hehe that's lovely, thanks for sharing and massive congratsxx


----------



## stargirl98226

eclipse said:


> Beautiful scan, congratulations!!! I know Jessa just went through a triplet pregnancy, she can give you the ups and downs :D Seabands are great, they helped me immensely, and it's worth a shot :D Take good care of yourself and congratulations!!! :D

It would be nice to talk to someone else who has been through the same. Im excited but so nervous at the same time. But ya, nausea has been a killer. Would be nice to get a break. Lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lots of people swear by the really really sour lemon sweets too, the ones that make you pucker up your face so prettily! :haha:


----------



## TiggerToo

OMG! I thought that was what I was looking at!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TiggerToo

stargirl98226 said:


> mummyof32011 said:
> 
> 
> Big congrats on the :bfp: lovely lines on the test and a lovly scan too!
> 
> :baby: :baby: :baby: three times the fun!
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy
> 
> P.s morning sickness - have u tried sickness bands.....i had them and they worked a treat
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I've tried pretty much everything for nausea and it hasn't been much help but I haven't tried the bands yet. I def will give them a try. Thanks for the suggestion!Click to expand...


I'm an oncology RN and some of my patients swear by natural ginger ale (like you get at Whole Foods) or pieces of natural ginger candy. Just another suggestion if you haven't tried it yet.


----------



## teal

Fab test! Congratulations! xx


----------



## mammag

Oh my goodness! You are SOO lucky!!!! 3 in 1? You can not beat that!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

wow congradulations that is so cool, you have been blessed.


----------



## kdutra

stargirl98226 said:


> Its 3 babies. Im still in triplet shock.

Congrats! That is amazing!! I hope you have a wonderful and easy 9 months!!!


----------



## Amy31

Wow congrats!! Loved your scan pic :) Happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## Try Rocking

Wow! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## h32kmr

Congrats! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------



## kimberley3

wow 3babies looks like 5 though lol, what are the two bits in two of the sacs 
congrats


----------



## JPARR01

Huge congrats!!!!!! Wow! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## honey08

wow congrats ! x


----------



## swanxxsong

what a beautiful and clear scan! triple congrats to you! xo :hugs:


----------



## Dumpling

Wow!! Congratulations, how exciting, triplets!! H&H 9 months to you all!! xx


----------



## stargirl98226

kimberley3 said:


> wow 3babies looks like 5 though lol, what are the two bits in two of the sacs
> congrats

Its babys and their yolk sacs ^.^ I was only 7 weeks when I had the ultrasound so they're still early in development.


----------



## GuardianAngel

Wow triplets! Huge congrats!! Hope you have a H & H pregnancy! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## lolliplop84

WOW and congratulations, that is one amazing scan you have there. So beautiful to look at. Again, many congratulations on the triplets


----------



## xpatchx

God...3?!?! I would love to have triplets just to have the shock of being told I was having 3....then I'd want to go back to having one! I actually think I'd pass out!!

Congrats! H&H 9 (ish) months!


----------



## jamhs

Wow 3! How exciting! Hope you have a very healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## kimberley3

oo i see im learning :d


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats! H&H9plus


----------



## Stinas

OMG Triplets!!!! yay!! how exciting!!
Congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------

